# Read this



## notrequired (Dec 3, 2003)

Dear Members, Administrators and Moderators,

This forum is starting to resemble an art gallery, with many posts asking for opinions on how a signature/avatar looks.

Isn't this supposed to be a Gameboy Advance Forum?
So why is there so much of the forum full of these posts?
The Lastest Thread column on the Main page consisted mainly of Signature related topics today. 
Is it really necessary to clutter the forum with 'I made a new sig', 'Rate my Sig' and so forth threads?
Is it at all possible to tone it down a little?
I don't mind art, but as has been stated many times, it slows page loads. 

notrequired


----------



## SilverGenix (Dec 3, 2003)

lol, you make a new account to say this? how pathetic.... 
but i do agree with you, a GBA-forum should stick to GBA and shouldnt have anything else besides GBA...
Make reviews or something... but forget about the GFX section
on my Retro Forum i have no GFX... why? cuz every forum got it
be smart, be different


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Dec 3, 2003)

theres a shitload of other off topic stuff going on around here besides just gfx related ones..


----------



## Opium (Dec 3, 2003)

The Graphics section of the website is just another section. You'll see that nearly all the sections of the site are about the gba:
GBA - Games and rom releases
GBA - Emulation
GBA - Devices and Utilities
Flash Advance , Extreme, Flash 2 Advance and EZ-Flash
Game help , hint and tips
Game Development, Roms hacking and Translations
Gbasaves Forums | www.gbasaves.com

If people were to post more topics in these places then you wouldn't see many sig related topics in the 'latest threads' bit on the front page.
If the Graphics section is really getting large then that means that the GBATemp community is very creative, why would we want to stomp on creativity? If anything we encourage creativity at GBATemp.


----------



## Dragonlord (Dec 3, 2003)

This topic wasn`t really a blast... If you would be here as long as I am already you would know that the GBA part and the GFX part in this forum/community just belong together. It`s like this... take it or leave it


----------



## T-hug (Dec 3, 2003)

He has made a valid point IMO, and to so much I agree.


----------



## Maks (Dec 3, 2003)

Perhaps we should remove the GFX section from the latest posts section in the portal but let the GFX forum remain, that way the GBA people will not be put off by the GFX stuff, half of what GBATEMP is to me is the graphics!


----------



## Opium (Dec 3, 2003)

QUOTE(Maks @ Dec 3 2003 said:


> Perhaps we should remove the GFX section from the latest posts section in the portal but let the GFX forum remain...


i don't think that's possible. I'm pretty sure you can't customise the latest posts section like that. But I could be wrong


----------



## esrion (Dec 3, 2003)

personally, i don't think the GFX section is the problem.  the ppl who are really active in the GFX section, are also active regarding GBA topics, and are not relatively large in number.

but maybe there are a bit too many posts requesting sigs, etc.


----------



## PhaTdrU (Dec 3, 2003)

please remember that gbatemp is like a family, and in families there must be different interests among its members, so if gbatemp has more artists than actual game freaks, so be it... games are just a past time and if all the members of gbatemp talk about games only, the board will be boring.... really boring...


----------



## Dragonlord (Dec 3, 2003)

I would not castrate the GFX section. It's true there are a lot of sig stuff and requests. But I would say make a sticky topic stating that who needs a sig can PM people in here... enter some names...
on the other hand such topics usually only persist for a short time and are answered a couple of times and no more. you could make a sig request topic which is sticky so everybody can post in there to not recreate these topics all day long... or even a sig show topic (only one) like the galery so you post in the same topic instead of recreating it over and over again.
I see really no trouble in this situation right now.


----------



## Xerone (Dec 3, 2003)

ok guyz look here. Prolly the only reason I'm here is beacuse the graphic section. I'm not saying I dont like the other sections but I'm mainly here for the Graphics because I wanna study to become graphic designer when I go to college. (Long way to go I know.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Plus, there is alot of people here that can help me, teach me new things, help other people. 
So, what I'm trying to say is, GBATemp wouldnt be GBATemp without the graphics section.What would Kivan say about this?

Thank you.

P.S. And who the hell are you to say that when this is your 1st post?!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm with Dragonlord and Opium here. We happen to have some very talented artists here, mostly due to our collective GBA appreciaton, and there's no reason to say "stop it" if all they're doing is generating more traffic, so to speak (while also generating wonderful artwork and teaching new people how to do the same).  It's not like they're calling for the deletion of the GBA board or whatnot.

We had this complaint when Off Topic got swarmed by artists, having nowhere else to go. What did we do? We made a new forum and the complaints stopped. Now you're complaining that it's freakin' active? Sheesh, there's no pleasing some people.

I think it's here to stay. Don't worry, we're at heart a gaming forum anyway, and that's the way GBATemp's going to stay. 

The fact that you decided to make a new account (which we GREATLY discourage) says that you're nervous about your opinion, and how it would affect your reputation at the other account.  This isn't exactly a bold move if you're trying to prove a point, sort of like calling a revolution while hiding behind a mask to escape the fear of nonexistant punishment. Be honest with us and with yourself next time -- the effect would be far greater than a new account.

-Tempest out.


----------



## Koekie (Dec 3, 2003)

yeah, tempest said it all... there's nothing left to say...
just if you don't like a forum, leave. why let yourself be annoyed?


----------



## Luse (Dec 3, 2003)

*Refrains from blowing up and just nods with Tempest and Koekie*


----------



## mole_incarnate (Dec 3, 2003)

Hmm I agree in full with tempest here... yes, I dont think anything else needs to be said.


----------



## notrequired (Dec 3, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Dec 3 2003 said:


> The fact that you decided to make a new account (which we GREATLY discourage) says that you're nervous about your opinion, and how it would affect your reputation at the other account.Â This isn't exactly a bold move if you're trying to prove a point, sort of like calling a revolution while hiding behind a mask to escape the fear of nonexistant punishment. Be honest with us and with yourself next time -- the effect would be far greater than a new account.



You think you know it all when you are so dreadfully wrong.

This board is such that in order to post you need to register, and thats what I did.
I also never said to 'Stop it',  had you read my post properly, I asked if it was
at all possible to tone it down. There is a huge difference, which you apparently 'ignored'.

So take your accusations elsewhere.

notrequired


----------



## Luse (Dec 3, 2003)

If all you did was register to post this up, I'd call this trolling...

Oh wait I have an Idea... I don't have a gba linker so lets remove any and all thread related to it, it's cluttering up the board, and I see the name ez flash way too much...

Back to reality...

Go back to lurking, as your input is not required, notrequired....


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 3, 2003)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Dec 3 2003 said:


> But I would say make a sticky topic stating that who needs a sig can PM people in here... enter some names...


I think that the Graphics is a big part of this forum. I can't say that I've been here since the beginning, but I have been here long enough to remember the slow points where people would post like once every few hours because there was nothing to really talk about.

* notrequired: If you really want to be taken seriously, don't create a new name, speak your mind using your real name.

* Dragonlord: There already is a sticky topic, but no one bothers to use it.


----------



## gbasource (Dec 3, 2003)

But doesnt that make this topic off topic as well? lol


----------



## notrequired (Dec 3, 2003)

Dear Members, Administrators and Moderators,

This forum is starting to resemble an art gallery, with many posts asking for opinions on how a signature/avatar looks.

Isn't this supposed to be a Gameboy Advance Forum?
So why is there so much of the forum full of these posts?
The Lastest Thread column on the Main page consisted mainly of Signature related topics today. 
Is it really necessary to clutter the forum with 'I made a new sig', 'Rate my Sig' and so forth threads?
Is it at all possible to tone it down a little?
I don't mind art, but as has been stated many times, it slows page loads. 

notrequired


----------



## dice (Dec 3, 2003)

QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 3 2003 said:


> If all you did was register to post this up, I'd call this trolling...
> 
> Oh wait I have an Idea... I don't have a gba linker so lets remove any and all thread related to it, it's cluttering up the board, and I see the name ez flash way too much...
> 
> ...


You have a very good point there when you put it like that. . .


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 3, 2003)

Look, I'll be the first to tell you I don't give a crap about all the art, signatures, and poetry contests here, but God knows I've got my fair share of off-topic posts that I would hate to have to cease because some artists had to quit with their nonsense.  So let it be, you can still find the latest rom releases on the main page.

I do think it's lame for people to get on your case for creating a new username to post your opinion.  For all we know, you're one of the mods who don't want to ruin their reputation for complaining about something that really seems to bother them/you.


----------



## CLu` (Dec 3, 2003)

I don't think there's a problem with the graphics forum. It gives us a great example of how diverse this message board is even though it's GBA oriented.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 3, 2003)

I have an idea guys, if the Graphics forum doesn't belong, why don't we just get rid of signatures and avatars as well since they don't really have anything to do with Gameboy. Doesn't that sound like a great idea to make this board so much better.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 3, 2003)

QUOTE(notrequired @ Dec 3 2003 said:


> You think you know it all when you are so dreadfully wrong.
> 
> This board is such that in order to post you need to register, and thats what I did.
> I also never said to 'Stop it',Â had you read my post properly, I asked if it was
> ...


I was exaggerating when I used the "stop it" remark, and I had hoped to relay that, but I apparently failed to make that clear.

Still, I find it very, very hard to believe that someone unconnected to the forums -- a troller -- would bother to care of the state of the place. I troll several sites, and if I don't like the way something's turning out, I simply don't go back, or stick to the points that I enjoy (Example: Dominic Deegan. I love the webcomic, but he moved the forums onto Keenspace. I don't like it much, but I never was too involved there (I have about ten posts on the old on), so I just let it be and keep reading the comics).

So, you come out of the blue and basically tell us we're not catering to the needs of you as a troller, by catering instead to the wishes of our esteemed and talented members? I'm not exactly following your reasoning here, unless single malt whiskey's involved. (In case you think I'm calling you a drunkard, that too is an exaggeration). It's far more likely this is an alias of someone who's not willing to reveal their own discomfort with GBATemp's artists. I've already addressed that issue.

In the meantime, I think the general consensus of those who read this topic (with the ambiguous title -- another thing we frown on if you look at the rules, with KiVan's exact words being " Please make your title descriptive, reflecting the topic you're addressing, rather than a generic title such as "Question" or "I Need Help." ") speaks for itself.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## GoodKupo (Dec 3, 2003)

It a gba forums but that dont me we cant fool around with GFX and suft


----------



## notrequired (Dec 3, 2003)

To Tempest:

I come here on a regular basis, never having the need to post until recently.
If that makes me unconnected to the Forum, then you need to think about how everyone started.
Just because users don't want to be a member, doesn't mean they aren't a part of this Forum.
With that reasoning, why don't you just disallow guests to access the Forums, so that they can't be accused of 'trolling' as you put it.
You restrict guests from posting, so the only way I could post was to become a member.
And why shouldn't I come out of the blue? Don't we all?
There are many users who used to 'troll' before becoming a member, why should I be any different. 
Oh, but hang about, I posted a negative opinion, so immediately you jump on the bandwagon with the rest of the posters, and start judging me when you don't know anything about me.
You can think and believe, or even have sleepless nights about your doubts.
That's you're problem. Not mine.
I don't need to justify why I posted what I posted. but because you're so narrowminded, I felt I had to.

So what is the next step?
I'll get banned because I criticised you?
That will just show your weakness.

And on the subject of 'Non-Descriptive Topics'.
Please don't start with rules.
I am well aware of the rules, and most of the time they aren't enforced except for a few.
If you're that picky, do a search and see how many 'Non-Descriptive Topics' there are, and don't just complain about this one not suiting your standards.

notrequired


----------



## Dragonlord (Dec 3, 2003)

So if you only read posts in here and don't feel the aching to post up to now... WTF you did it then now?
You could have strolled around reading, cursing or whatever but instead of this you come here pissing of mods in an ugly way.
Everybody is free to have his opinion here as long as he keeps a certain respect towards other members... something you lack at the moment.


----------



## gmidnight (Dec 3, 2003)

The graphics forum and all the other non GBA related stuff is the glue that holds GBAtemp together as a community.  This is especially true when there are several weeks between rom releases.

If you don't see any topics that you want to read in the latest threads column then either move along or click on the "Gbatemp Forum ->Portal" link and look at the forums that interest you.


----------



## SilverGenix (Dec 3, 2003)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Dec 3 2003 said:


> So if you only read posts in here and don't feel the aching to post up to now... WTF you did it then now?
> You could have strolled around reading, cursing or whatever but instead of this you come here pissing of mods in an ugly way.
> Everybody is free to have his opinion here as long as he keeps a certain respect towards other members... something you lack at the moment.


he did it because he is fed up with all the GFX show off in the latest 10 post bar at the righttop side...

btw. i think notrequired has a good point... people who visit this forum often but arent member because they dont think its necesairy... they are part of the forum too you know!
look at the users online stuff... most of the time there are more guest than members
and for that GFX stuff..... it might be a better idea to make a different forum for it called GFXtemp or something...


----------



## phuzzz (Dec 3, 2003)

notrequired:  Tempest isn't judging you, he's trying to figure you out.

Yes, he said you troll.  But you notice from his post, he's done the same on other forums.  Trolling isn't necessarily a bad term, it's just a term.  I've trolled on a few forums myself.  However, on your first post, you said that this forum isn't satisfactory to your wants.  Now, when we read your post, we had no idea whether you were already a member, but decided to try and stay anonymous (which has happened before, and he didn't get a lot of support BECAUSE of that); or if you just found this site today, and decided that the forum wasn't good enough.  We would take offense to that, you know?  No one, at least, I hope no one, is trying to insult you....  well, with the exception of those that use the graphics forum a lot.  They're pretty attatched to it.  So please, calm down a little.  No one is going to ban you for voicing your opinion. 

Also (didn't know where to put this in the previous paragraph), the thing about not letting guests post is to keep spammers and jerks and what not from posting all the time.  I would imagine that we'd have probably 10 topics a day asking for ROMs from guests.

Okay, now to your point.  I don't use the Graphics Forum at all.  I have no visual art atributes.  My stick figures look like crap for that matter.  But other people do have a use for it.  It's an outlet for them.  I was almost against having the forum too, but then I realized that a lot of people want it and were really pushing for it.  So, I shut my mouth before I said anything.  And it seems a lot of people like it.  So why take down something a lot of people seem to use?  True, this is a GBA community, but that's the key word, _community_ (yay, I can use italics!).  There many different personalities in a community.  So we're trying to give them an outlet.  Just do what I do and ignore all of those posts.  Now that you're a member, you get to use the convinience of View New Posts, so you can look at all of the new posts from your last visit and skip the ones you don't want to read.

As I said, you're not going to get banned for this.  And if anybody says that you should, they should take their head out of their ass.  So don't get so violent.  We don't need a flame war here.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Dec 3, 2003)

You know, I had a long thoughtful TS-worthy post residing in my head for a topic like this, but the more I thought about it, the more it pissed me off. Essentially, what we're talking about here is one person that is too damn lazy to browse through the forums. Sure, his complaint is about the extent to which graphics have become pervasive in the GBATemp community. However, that is a separate entity within GBATemp and may be altogether avoided. So, what it boils down to is this person who has to have everything his way, doesn't like the fact that graphic discussions are prevalent throughout the top 10 latest threads. 

I have no tolerance for this sort of laziness. If you can't be bothered to make an extra click or two, then I certainly can't be bothered to encroach on the talents of many of our artists here. Our graphic people like Ronin, mole, Koekie, and D2 just to name several are FAR too valuable to the community and have helped forge this community into a strong presence beaming far beyond the limitations of the GBA aspect. So, in short, I say their presence, the forum's presence, and all that it entails, is very much required, and in my opinion, your laziness and inability to adapt are not required.

KI OUT!


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 3, 2003)

Okay, you've said your opinion and it looks like you almost stand alone. Therefore, graphics stay. Heck, why don't we tone done all the off-topic chats too, there are so many that are in the newest 10.

Current 10 newest:
In a GBA forum: 30%
Off-topic: 60%
Graphics: 0%
Other: 10%

Graphics doesn't look to be crowding the main page too much.


----------



## djgarf (Dec 3, 2003)

my my this has stirred up some people alright lol!
i think this should be locked but i'm not going to as i'm interested in what's being said!


----------



## Woxxy (Dec 3, 2003)

Ok... I've been thinking about this, cause at one time it also annoyed me, that there were only signature requests and comment requests on the latest 10 posts, nevertheless, I did not bother to complain, why? because I think that GFX is an important part of the GBA scene.
Thinking of it, the GBA's GFX was the whole reason I bought this thing for!
Think about all the coders out there... their interest is not to make full games, but to >show off the GBA's technical (graphical) abilities<
if there were no graphics in here, this wouldn't be a proper forum
the only thing that bothers me is the people who request stuff, instead of learning how to make their own shit!
comments on something are a completely different thing, cause comments help the person who requested them to grow...
another thing
that time when you were here and saw how the forums were filled with gfx-topics was nothing but pure "bad" luck!
see, the forums always have their "rush hours", this is certain times a day, this is when most different posts come in.
you, on the other hand, were browsing when it was 'dead', so to speak.
i've seen this many times.
probably, it was the same person who had posted the last comment on every of those 10 threads you saw.
this is when noone else replies to anything.
i notice myself posting 7 comments, and therefore 'flooding' the 10 latest, but this is just the way the forums work!
at other times you see that the 10 latest are only off-topic posts...
get over it, it's the same on all forums and all chats and everywhere else where people communicate.
if you're looking for specific posts, browse the forum for what interests you, or wait like half an hour.
it's really not that hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




conclusion:

[*]you had bad luck

[*]toning it down is a fascist way to solve things

[*]if you don't like it, go somewhere else


----------



## notrequired (Dec 4, 2003)

To KotaInka2:

So you don't tolerate laziness.
That's your perogative and I don't mind you saying it

What I do mind is how you can attribute an opinion on cluttering the forum with 'I made a new sig', 'Rate my Sig' and so forth threads, to me being lazy.
You obviously didn't read my post properly.

Remember the downtime the forum had.
It was said the cause was a full Hard Drive.
KiVan didn't put a restriction on Signatures for nothing, he did it because it was degrading the Server's performance.

So if you must be annoyed at me, then be annoyed at me for valid reasons.
Laziness isn't even part of the equasion, you put it there in an effort to make me look bad.

notrequired


----------



## Dragonlord (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(notrequired @ Dec 4 2003 said:


> Remember the downtime the forum had.
> It was said the cause was a full Hard Drive.
> KiVan didn't put a restriction on Signatures for nothing, he did it because it was degrading the Server's performance.


You obviously did not understand a thing... the sig restriction is not to kill GFX people or artist or whatever. It is to keep away people bloating pages with tons of sigs posting only one line or people killing the download speed of poor modem users which still are a numberous population in the internet strill today. He just makes people not able to do it themselves respect this forum to be tidy and easy to read... it really has nothing to do with not allowing KiVan... he himself will tell you for sure he wants GFX in here... that I'm sure about.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Lastest Thread column on the Main page consisted mainly of Signature related topics today.
> Is it really necessary to clutter the forum with 'I made a new sig', 'Rate my Sig' and so forth threads?



You can't mention one part of your statement and leave out the other part...the first part in this case.

:oints back up to the portion that said the graphic forum may be skipped altogether, and then the discussion related to the 10 latest threads issue::

My laziness assessment will stand. Nothing you can say at this point will change that. Its a graphic discussion forum, if you don't like it, avoid it. Other than that, you have only your latest thread comment to fall back on, which once again is laziness.

BTW, I didn't have to say anything to make you look bad. You did a good enough job of that yourself.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(notrequired @ Dec 3 2003 said:


> Remember the downtime the forum had.
> It was said the cause was a full Hard Drive.
> KiVan didn't put a restriction on Signatures for nothing, he did it because it was degrading the Server's performance.


Actually, Opium, Luse, and a few other moderators and members were the ones who suggested this, and it was more or less unanimously agreed upon, long before there was any server trouble whatsoever.

KI's final statement sums up the post I had prepared to put here. I'll leave it out then, instead letting the elegance of his line stand. It sounds like you're one of those people who doesn't turn on or off the TV unless they have the remote.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## notrequired (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Dec 4 2003 said:


> a) KI's final statement sums up the post I had prepared to put here. I'll leave it out then, instead letting the elegance of his line stand.
> 
> 
> b) It sounds like you're one of those people who doesn't turn on or off the TV unless they have the remote.


To Tempest:

a) I'm glad to hear it, you digress too much.

b) So what? You sound big-headed.

To the Administrators:

You can delete my username/profile as I wont be requiring it any further.
I'd rather 'troll'.

notrequired


----------



## notrequired (Dec 3, 2003)

Dear Members, Administrators and Moderators,

This forum is starting to resemble an art gallery, with many posts asking for opinions on how a signature/avatar looks.

Isn't this supposed to be a Gameboy Advance Forum?
So why is there so much of the forum full of these posts?
The Lastest Thread column on the Main page consisted mainly of Signature related topics today. 
Is it really necessary to clutter the forum with 'I made a new sig', 'Rate my Sig' and so forth threads?
Is it at all possible to tone it down a little?
I don't mind art, but as has been stated many times, it slows page loads. 

notrequired


----------



## Garp (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(notrequired @ Dec 3 2003 said:


> Remember the downtime the forum had.
> It was said the cause was a full Hard Drive.
> KiVan didn't put a restriction on Signatures for nothing, he did it because it was degrading the Server's performance.


You know an awful lot about this place for being such a new member...if you've been browsing for this long without bringing up your complaint, that's your problem. If you changed your name in order to stay anonymous, that's also your problem. Either way, it causes me to lose respect. 
Dishonesty is not a good way to begin a rational, well-thought out argument.


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 4, 2003)

Notrequired:
I agree..kinda. I'ma HUGE GFX freak,and your right when you say (rather infer) that there are tins of gfx forums out there. Sure, like tagmonkey, and cMz just to name a few. But they dont have the same feel as GBAtemp. No one here is out to prove anything like the others.. The attitude of the ppl here is great, and i t would sadden me to see the gfx froum go, although even if it does, it wills till exist, whether it be in testing or off-topic, ppl will post their new sigs, you cant stop it.  If you posted this just because your jealous of soem of us members, then get yerself into the gfx forum and a copy of PS and join in the fun..because thats all its for. were not out to ruin GBA temp, turning into a gfx forum. And if enough ppl feel this way, ig uess we'll just have to split off. but you must remeber: Ppl who enjoy gfx usually enjoy gaming and GBA as well, else, why did they join? Just my two cents folks


----------



## Camberwell (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(notrequired @ Dec 3 2003 said:


> Is it at all possible to tone it down a little?
> 
> I don't mind art, but as has been stated many times, it slows page loads.
> 
> notrequired


hello peeps,

i'm a user of the irc channel #GBATemp, the only reason i know about that channel is because my mate invited me there one day because we love to talk about our many gba games, then i thought to myself "how have they got so many users in here? , they must be advertizing it somewere", so i searched with my favourite search engine and all of a sudden i found my self here.

So here i am guys, and i think i might stick around, because reading this topic has compelled me to sign up and reply.

its given me about an hour of intense (but enjoyable) staring at this bloomin monitor (ok, i know i read slow but this topic is 3 pages)

now, this is my first visit to this site so you'll have to bare with me here, but i sense that you all know each other quite well, so dont fall out about this ey, The next reply should have been.......

"
sorry notrequired, but i'm afraid to say that we cant tone it down.
we have some very good artists on here and how would we see there lovely art work if they didn't post it.
and everyone has the same right to use this forum, surely?
"
but instead somebody wades in with insult.

anyway i am not hear to be a peace keeper or anything, i just love my gameboy advance emulator and i'd like to meet some like mind'ed people.

i also just wanna thank you guys for giving me such a good  time on my first of many hours on this site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (you guys realy care about this place)

right, i'm off to browse the rest of this forum, i'll catch you guys l8er

c ya


----------



## Luse (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(notrequired @ Dec 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Dec 4 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > a) KI's final statement sums up the post I had prepared to put here. I'll leave it out then, instead letting the elegance of his line stand.
> ...


Now what a way to end your attempt at reasoning with people, first you start with a post that ends up alienating just about everyone (regardless if they do graphics at all) then during the course of it you end up spitting out what you think is fact and when that's proven false you just resort to insults...

The best thing to do would be to create a new rule...

"Do not post your opinions, as they are biased, one sided and only yours, you might find some who agree with you but on the other hand they end up casing as much trouble as anything else so off with them"...

Problem with that is then we lose out any personality the board has, as any board in existence is basically a collection of thoughts directed at each other...

Here is the most constructive thing to say to you though, now that you have an account click the words "My Controls", from there look for "Board settings" once inside turn off sigs and anything else that offends you so deeply and ruins your enjoyment of the board that you had to join just to let us know how much we have ruined the board with graphics...

After that's done do not look at any topic that looks graphic related and then your set…

Got all that?

And for the record please refrain from thinking that just because you look at the board from time to time that you are entitled to randomly posting what you don’t like about it and then leaving just the same, it’s annoying to have to read through useless crap like this that’s only function is to provoke people you know nothing about. With that said everyone is entitled to an opinion, but that doesn’t give you the right to act like your opinion is the only one that matters, and you can’t simply justify yourself based on your opinion and then run for the hills…


EDIT: Welcome aboard Camberwell, hope you find what your looking for on these boards, would roll out the red carpet but the page boy called in sick...


----------



## notrequired (Dec 4, 2003)

To Luse:

I don't need a lecture on how to configure the board, thank you very much.

I also don't need to be told by you that my input isn't required as you did in an earlier post.

Just because you are a (relatively new) Moderator, that does not give you the right to dictate law here.
I know the rules, I have been 'lurking' here long enough.
My post was written within the rules, with no offense intended.
That people feel the need to nit-pick on everything I said, that's their problem, and frankly I couldn't care less if everyone turns against me.

People who dish out the dirt or base opinions on useless facts, can expect the same back, as was the case with Tempest' first reply.
I don't tread in fear, just because a Moderator feels the need to express their baseless opinions.

As for your post, it's laughable and childish, and frankly was just as digressing as most of the other posts.

To Camberwell:
That's fine, it's a shame it took 40+ posts for someone to give me a literal answer based on what I asked.

notrequired


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(notrequired @ Dec 3 2003 said:


> To Camberwell:
> That's fine, it's a shame it took 40+ posts for someone to give me a literal answer based on what I asked.
> 
> notrequired


40+? I count three. Opium's says more or less exactly the same thing as his quoted text. The flames only started around the same time we replied to your second, rather more inflammable, post.

For someone trolling, you sure took a lot of interest in the team to learn when people were made moderators.

Camberwell: Welcome to the boards as well, and I hope you enjoy your time here.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## PhaTdrU (Dec 4, 2003)

how the fuck do you know so much about the boards?? im up to my head with your stupid complains about everything... i dont think i can really trust your intelligence by the way you reply to people's posts like that... troller, lurker,newbies are all treated equally here at gbatemp... your posts are very offensive and it hurt a lot of people here who try to mantain the boards as a friendly helpful communitty, and you... a dumb ass idiot who never bothered to post starts your first day, as a member by complaining?? screw you!! i dont know who you are, or who you really are, but mister, you have just insulted every active member here at gbatemp.... you dont like the gfx boards?? LEAVE!! you like the other boards?? stay as long as you want. just stop bothering people for what you want gbatemp to be like... this is a SUGGESTION board..... (to all mods... sorry for the language y'all, im just too pissed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## notrequired (Dec 4, 2003)

To darkchlyde:

So are only members allowed to know so much about the board?
I have used Invision on other boards. 
But you're not on about that. 
It's merely observation, which is why I never had the need to post before.
You claim I offended people?

Look again, and tell me who claimed as a fact that I was a known member hiding, followed by more insults from other members.
You are no better with your post, which shows total lack of self control.
But that's how this forum is.
People can't suggest, ask, offer, discuss anything, without it developing in to a flame thread.
And that's another reason why I haven't posted.
Don't judge me, when you know nothing about me, by calling me a 'dumb ass idiot'.

Yes, this is a Suggestion (& Forum Help) Board, and I have used it's purpose with my first post. 

notrequired


----------



## Luse (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(notrequired @ Dec 4 2003 said:


> To Luse:
> 
> I don't need a lecture on how to configure the board, thank you very much.
> 
> ...


If I was dictating anything to you it would read like this...

" As a troll, as I refuse to belittle lurkers by referring to you as one, I would suggest that if you wish for change you do so in a way that doesn't insult anyone, and by this I don't just refer to your first post but all of them together, they show a pattern of a spoiled little person who is use to having themselves propelled forward by their own momentum and thusly one who wishes to continue to do so on a board full of other people... In short just because you are doesn't mean we care... Your question was answered by Tempest first of all, but you were to insulted by the fact he thought you might be another user posing as a new user to say something, as it's happened before and if you had been here long enough you'd know that... But I digress.... If you want to contribute to the board do so, if you want to drag this further down by continuing to belittle anyone else simply because they don't agree with you I would suggest not posting further "


I’m not going to retread old ground here by giving anything else you say a reply, and unlike you when I say I'm done reading this crap I will leave this thread alone. It's too bad that by replying again you've already shown that you can't make up your mind if you want to stop posting and go back to trolling or keep prattling out more rubbish... 

As for me I will do what I want when I want, and if you don't want to read my posts you can ignore them, but if you do somehow end up breaking the rules, or insulting more people I will pop up again, as I am a mod regardless of anything else, you don't have to like me, you don't have to respect me, but there's one thing you will have to do if you want to be disruptive and insulting... 

We say " stop it" you do or get suspended, you don't like that? 


That's called tough shit...

You don't like that?


Then piss off........


----------



## notrequired (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 4 2003 said:


> a) They show a pattern of a spoiled little person who is use to having themselves propelled forward by their own momentum and thusly one who wishes to continue to do so on a board full of other people...
> 
> b) as I am a mod regardless of anything else, you don't have to like me, you don't have to respect me, but there's one thing you will have to do if you want to be disruptive and insulting...


a) I'll say it again. You don't know me, so stop trying to guess how I am.

b) I suggest you change the record, you've used that line before. And frankly I couldn't care less if you suspended me.

Go ahead make my day. 

ESA is already investigating GBATemp and Associates - You are hereby warned.

notrequired


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 4, 2003)

Was that supposed to be a threat? Excuse me if I'm not shaking. 

Notrequired, we treat everyone on a merit system. Regardless of what seniority you've got, you are treated fairly (generally, there are a few exceptions, most notably if it's a new poster posting something revolutionary). You earn yourself a repuation based on your actions, just like in real life. If I was to suddenly stop posting new sentences and instead do only quotes from Kung Pow! or something, I'd probably be treated like scum. However, I don't -- I'm on the record for long, well-written posts that often spark new lines of thought or essay responses of their own.  I've earned the reputation I have today. And so have you.

I mean, whenever there's a big change on the boards, we take it to the floor, so to speak, for debate and voting. Often, this takes place in the same thread that suggested it.  The exact order doesn't matter -- sometimes if it's a controversial idea we take the debate to the staff forum for revisions (like the sig restrictions), but ultimately, it's the board's opinions that matter. The board likes the GFX forums, for the most part.

So when you show up and start posting saying you're sick of graphics posts, without having any reputation to back it up, and suggesting we take action to tone down the fruits of our creative members? Naturally, we're going to get a little annoyed.

Your repeated arguments "you don't know me, stop trying to guess" -- well, then, tell us. You've only shown yourself thus far through a bad suggestion. If you have another side to yourself, then please, let it show. Heck, even some members who have been suspended have wonderful sides to them that more than make up for the difficulty they may sometimes bring with them.

If you have none, then we were right from the beginning. If you're a better person, prove us wrong. As it stands, we just don't care for your opinions, and no one ever got suspended or banned for their opinion.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## notrequired (Dec 4, 2003)

To everyone:

I am not trying to offend anyone by denying them Art.
I also know fully well that the Graphics Forum is part of this Board.
All I think is that, at times the board can be flooded with Signature Requests and the like.
And lately the board has been sluggish.
I can only attribute it to the many sig posts (excluding optional signatures and avatars).
That was my point in the first post.
By toning those down, perhaps it would be less of a strain on the forum.
Every little bit helps.

I am not a person that takes kindly to critisicm when unjust, which is why I felt the need to reply.
I can be very civil, and as a 'new' member, I would have expected some from the regular members.
But for some, I overstepped the mark, and so did they.
I don't believe it was my intention to let this topic go the way it did.

I am a 'Follower of the Boards' and not a 'Contributor'.
There is always information to find on here daily, some more useful than others.

I hereby would like to apologise to those I offended or upset.

And a threat is a threat, interprete it how you like.

notrequired


----------



## Opium (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Dec 4 2003 said:


> QUOTE(notrequired @ Dec 3 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the downtime the forum had.
> ...


Could you remove my name from the people who wanted sig restrictions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never really wanted them, I'm a 56ker and the site loads fine, I'm just against huge sigs that are like half a page big.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Some people had those. 

Anyway, would people mind toning down the arguement? I strongly believe that opinions should *never* be repressed. Notrequired has his/her opinon and we all have one as well. No need to get into a huff about it.

Restating what I said earlier, I believe that the Graphics section on GBATemp isn't a problem and that creativity should not be repressed either. I don't find any problem with topics about signatures. On any forum your likely to find discussion of signatures, as forums are where you use signatures.
Perhaps you can take part in the rest of the forum notrequired? If you don't like art, the rest of the forum is available to you. Remember the other sections of the forums are still there, don't be put off by just one section.


----------



## djgarf (Dec 5, 2003)

this post has been bugging me so i have reopened it because some valid points are being raised and i think maybe something useful will come out of it!


----------



## dice (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm just saying notrequired, but how would you feel if some stranger (You claim to browse the forums often which I believe but to me you're still a stranger. HARDLY ANYONE KNOWS YOU!!!) came into your home and criticised your home? Now I don't know about you but if it was me I'd kick the hell out of that guy for dissing MY house which I LIKE and wouldn't want to change. If we had the chance to know you better then maby things wouldn't have come out the way it looked, but you're a stranger!!! You can't just say that to someone without expecting this to happen.

Anyone's suggestions are welcome here but don't you feel that your problem could easily be overcome? There's a reason why topics have been categorised. 1. to make life easier for us to find something specific and 2. to make sure that nothing is mixed up, again refering back to the first reason. I don't remember seeing any sig topics anywhere else in teh forums. (except for the Testing Area which was originally for sigs and other stuff) You just blurted it out like nothing so I wouldn't be surprised if people replied to you in a negative way. But then instead of explaining yourself more clearly you go ahead and argue, causing an ongoing thing.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ESA is already investigating GBATemp and Associates - You are hereby warned.



Now I don't know who "ESA" are and I don't give a damn but how the hell do you expect us to listen to you now? We haven't done anything illegal so your attemps to threaten us were all in vein. Let me ask you this, when's the last time you've see a newbie in this situation on this forum?


----------



## notrequired (Dec 5, 2003)

To Dice:

Anyone who browses a Forum, be it this one or other ones, don't neccasarily
have to be known by the regular members.

Even had I been a regular member, the accusations and flames in this thread would have happened anyway.
So being 'new', doesn't make a difference.

I don't take kindly to threats. If a Moderator feels the need to threaten me with suspension (even when they can't even close the thread), I will retaliate. People don't need to threaten me for asking a question.

It shows the mentality of the ones who got their knickers in a twist, that a 'New' member has the guts to point out a slow deterioration of this once fun board.
Instead of reasoning, they decide to take a tough stance.
I dont have to stand for it, and it's my right to express my grievances.

If people want to be hypocrites, and vent their reasons only to a select few, that is up to them. 
But don't make me look bad for expressing my dismay at what is happening to this board.
Everyone is equal on this board, and so everyone should be treated with the same respect.
New members, trollers, lurkers, moderators, regular members and admins alike.

People will just turn around and tell me to stop coming here if I feel so badly about the deterioration of this board. 

But then I say to them, why should I, when it can be prevented by posting this thread.

notrequired


----------



## Garp (Dec 5, 2003)

QUOTE(notrequired @ Dec 3 2003 said:


> ESA is already investigating GBATemp and Associates - You are hereby warned.
> 
> notrequired


Ok...this bugs the snot out of me, so I'm jumping into the fray once again.
Why in the blue hills of San Salvadore would the ESA care in the least about this site? One, there are no ROMs. Two, there are no ROMs. And three, there are absolutely no ROMs. There are absolutely zero illegal activities that happen on this site. So they can investigate all they want to. In the end, it will just be a waste of their time.
So why bring it up?
Maybe because you don't like the site's practice of suspension/banning on occasion? That's just plain silly. You sign up for an account at a website, you accept THEIR terms of running a place, and you follow THEIR rules. If you don't like it, you don't post. You learn to deal with it. That's how it is in the real world, as well. If you don't like how something is done, you put up with it, or you find better terms elsewhere. 
As you yourself pointed out, this topic hasn't even been closed, so it's not likely that you are going to be banned or suspended unless YOU do something to bring it on yourself. I actually applaud the mods for their discretion and ability to focus on the rules first and personal opinions second. That's a rare gift, and it shows good taste in choosing who is modding and who isn't. One of the main reasons why I, personally, post here. Ultimately, Luse is right. You either play by the rules of the board or you don't. Plain and simple, no way around it. 
And the ESA can investigate all day and well into the night if it wants to. There's nothing here to see except an awesome community with talented artists, programmers, and other contributers.


----------



## notrequired (Dec 5, 2003)

To Garp:

Please don't talk to me about Rules.
Rules are rarely enforced.

Tempest's Signature exceeds the restriction placed by KiVan.
He is in breach of the rules.

Flaming is also not tolerated on this forum. So why does it occur?

If you are going to abuse me because I don't follow the rules, look to the regular members first, and then have a dig at me.

The ESA remark was just a threat and should be taken as such. I was threatened, I retaliated.
Fair deal.

Don't accuse me of being disrespectful, when half the members dont know the word respect if it smashed them in the face.

notrequired


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 5, 2003)

QUOTE(notrequired @ Dec 5 2003 said:


> The ESA remark was just a threat and should be taken as such. I was threatened, I retaliated.
> Fair deal.
> Ok, first of, the threat was false. Theres a clear distinction between a threat that most likely _will_ happen and one that will _never_ happen.
> QUOTEpoint out a slow deterioration of this once fun board.


Youve never posted till now. How do you know whats fun? Plain and simple. You dont.  You ahve no idea what your talking about and you currently have no ground to stand on except that bs about "oh, poor me, my comp sux so the forums are slow" Listen, i'm sorry the forums are slow for you, but it in no way is related to the number of grphic design posts or signatures. So, this si all i have to say: Get a life and grow up bud.


----------



## notrequired (Dec 5, 2003)

To K¥øjï™

That's the problem with all of you, you claim to know me better then I know myself.
You're most definitely wrong. You know nothing about me.
You don't know if my PC sucks and can't handle the Forum.

You're judging me on what grounds? There are none to judge me on.
Perhaps on my directness, and that I speak my mind.
But you remain insistant, that you think I dont know the Forum.
I may not have been a Contributor, but I have come here daily for a LOT longer than your Join date.

So telling me to get a life and to grow up?
I have one thank you very much, and perhaps you should get one too.

notrequired


----------



## notrequired (Dec 3, 2003)

Dear Members, Administrators and Moderators,

This forum is starting to resemble an art gallery, with many posts asking for opinions on how a signature/avatar looks.

Isn't this supposed to be a Gameboy Advance Forum?
So why is there so much of the forum full of these posts?
The Lastest Thread column on the Main page consisted mainly of Signature related topics today. 
Is it really necessary to clutter the forum with 'I made a new sig', 'Rate my Sig' and so forth threads?
Is it at all possible to tone it down a little?
I don't mind art, but as has been stated many times, it slows page loads. 

notrequired


----------



## djgarf (Dec 5, 2003)

i reopened this topic not for a flame war to start cus that's NOT what i wanted!
i was hoping that something productive would come out of reopening it but it looks like i was wrong.
instead of continuing the arguing back and forth why not try to come to some sort of agreement please


----------



## KotaInka2 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ok, I have to question the decision to reopen this topic. It is clear that notrequired will not be happy with anything less than an all out flame war. I don't see any real points being brought forth. There is no deterioration of the forum as I can see it. My original two statements speak for themselves and have not been legitimately questioned.

I would be willing to concede that sig requests should only be made in the stickied topic in the Graphics forum. However, I see absolutely nothing wrong with people wanting to ask or discuss their signatures/avas/splashes or anything graphic for that matter, because you know what, its a Graphic Discussion Forum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As for the top 10 latest threads being filled with Graphics discussions, that has been covered--laziness, sheer utterly bad luck of happening upon the forum in a down period, and part of what the board is basically. I mean I could make the same argument for happening on a latest 10 that consisted of all off-topic chat with discussions about facial hair or blemishes. However, this diversity makes the board interesting. The board needs breaks from technical discussions. In any event, I would do the non-lazy thing in that situation and click to a forum I feel like reading and look for a topic that might interest me. Then if I post, what do you know, the top 10 has just changed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Tempest's sig, you have no right to question it. You aren't a mod, administrator, or Kivan. You remind me of a little kid saying, "But mommy, he did it, why can't I do it?" Also, I would like to point out that even though the physical size may slightly exceed the guidelines, the actual KB size is well within guidelines, which is the more important aspect.

This isn't going anywhere constructive and should probably just be closed. I and several others suspect that you are more than just a lurker. I'll say this, if you are, you've disgraced yourself even further with this cowardice of hiding behind another name. The whole topic is disgusting and disappointing.


----------



## djgarf (Dec 5, 2003)

that's it i have had enough
i'm big enough (and ugly enough) to admit when i'm wrong and this is one of those times

topic locked for good!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi notrequired,

Webster's Dictionary defines 'community' as "a group of people with a common characteristic or interests".

This is a community.

Whilst it is a Gameboy Advance community, we are not going to limit what you guys can discuss here. Our members have a wide range of interests, and yes, some of them are very talented in their artwork, so we opened a section in our forum for our members to discuss their artwork. We didn't want to make our members go to another forum just to talk about a different interest, which most of us are interested in reading, viewing and talking about. If you don't like it; don't look at it!

Most sections of our forum, I think you'll find are Gameboy Advance related, and I also think you'll see that the majority of threads, posts and discussions in this forum are Gameboy Advance related!
But, we have an Off-Topic forum for people to talk 'off-topic’ that means they don't have to necessarily talk about things directly related to Gameboy Advance. We also have a Graphics forum, that means they don't have to have discussions related to the Gameboy Advance there either; instead they can discuss their artwork with others! We ALSO even have a Contests and Polls section where people can host their own polls and contests that, now follow me, DON'T have to be Gameboy Advance related! Are you starting to see a trend here?

Would you walk into a supermarket and complain that they offer a wide range of products?
While you are only interested in walking in the shop and buying a loaf of bread, you see a large crowd of people in the clothing department interested in the clothes... now; do you go to the manager and complain? Do you complain that because you were only interested in the bread, but are enraged that other shoppers were looking at clothes?

Anyway, to a point, I do agree with you notrequired. I do find it quite annoying when the Top 10 Latest posts section is full of "RATE MY SIG!!", "NEW SIG!!!111", "Ok new sig!" and "NEW AVATAR" etc... but it's not really a problem is it? I think you'll find these sorts of topics are made during 'quiet' times when not much is happening in the Gameboy Advance scene, and I can assure you when there is something interesting, there will be a lot of topics on it.

You can browse the forums how you like. No one is forcing you to read what you don't want to read, and if the forums are too slow for you, you can easily disable the displaying of avatars and signatures within threads from your personal control panel.

And as for the server downtime and server performance degradation that you mentioned, this is in no way related to signatures, avatars or artwork posted in the forum. All avatars, signatures and artwork (except a few pieces in the Gallery section - which are rarely visited anyway) are linked off-site and they do not affect the forums server in any way, they are not hosted on the servers hard disk and would not have been the cause for the downtime. We enforced a restriction on signatures for people browsing the forums, especially those on 56k that don't have time to download large avatars and signatures whilst reading threads.

I don't think you've said anything else worth replying to, or even reading for that matter.

~shaunj66


----------

